# Multiple Aulonocara Juvenile ID needed



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok this is probably going to be a tough one but you Aulonocara experts I hope can help. I have 5 juvenile aulonocara and I know for a fact that they are 4 different species. Two of the fish are the same species just different ages. I also know the exact 4 species, just have no clue which is which. Please help me put a name to the pictures.

Here is the 4 species....
2 - Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" Maleri Island (Two of the fish are this species)
1 - Aulonocara stuartgranti Cobwe "Blue Regal"
1 - Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Undu "Lemon Jake"
1 - Aulonocara baenschi nkhomo reef "Lemon Jake"

Please help me put a species name to the photos...

Fish #1....










Fish #2.....










Fish #3....










Fish #4.....










Fish #5.....


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Telling apart Aulonocara juveniles is pretty hard.

But, assuming this is an error, and you got baenschi and not... "1 - Aulonocara baenschi nkhomo reef "Lemon Jake" "

1. baenschi
2. Maleri
3. Jake
4. 5 pretty hard to tell
as most likely...

The red markings in fish #5 are throwing me off.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

+1 for for baenschi, only because of the forehead slope.


----------



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry for the typo. 
It was supposed to read *Aulonocara baenschi nkhomo reef "Yellow Regal"* 
and NOT "Aulonocara baenschi nkhomo reef "Lemon Jake""


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

guesses...

1. A. baenschi... the big eye curved forehead look seems to match

2. Lemon Jake... seems to match what juveniles look like to me

3. have no idea... so "Maleri" by default?

4. Cobue... the east coast blue ones tend to have that darker look where you can see the bars and dots easier in non colored fish

5. looks like a Petsmart Red Peacock to me. A "Maleri" in a loose sense.


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

Are fish 2, 3 & 5 females? :-?


----------



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

they all could be females. I really dont know.


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

nuecesbay said:


> they all could be females. I really dont know.


I was just basing this off their dorsal fin. But, i havent raised some of those breeds but i assume all or most peacocks would be the same in that regard.


----------

